# Hello to all. New to the site and this forum.



## y2kEric (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello, I am a long time modeller and really enjoy looking at other peoples excellent modelling projects.
I hope to contribute and hopefully add some new photos as time goes by.
I build just about anything but my real passions are aircraft, mostly WWII; military vehicles, mostly tanks (what else! ) and motorcycles.
I have been amember of my local IPMS club for +-30 years now and still enjoy our monthly meetings.
I look forward to conversing with some of you in future.
Regards Eric


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the family Eric!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard Eric, I'm looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome Eric


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome from England Eric. Er... no, not welcome from someone called England Eric, but from England, to Eric as ... oh forget it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England Eric. Er... no, not welcome from someone called England Eric, but from England, to Eric as ... oh forget it !




Been on the Christmas sherry, Terry?

And welcome Eric


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

Nah, it's the fumes from the paint on my work bench - honest. Oops, there goes my nose, getting in the way again ................


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> Been on the Christmas sherry, Terry?



More likely, he's tied his tie too tight, no air to them there wee grey thingmajigs....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

No, I returned the tie to the shop, as it was too tight and din't fit properly ...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Is the belt too tight, your socks or even the thong?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

Is that the 'Thing a thong of thixpenth' thong, or the Christmas thong ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Zee drinching schoonoong....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 21, 2014)

G'day Eric, welcome aboard, look forward to seeing some of your models and maybe a contribution or two, to one of our Group Builds..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2014)

Someone say thong? 

Welcome aboard amigo!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard. And don't worry about Terry. He may seem normal now but he will get a little weird later.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum sir!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to Belview Central.


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome. We may seem a bit dis-functional at times, but that is the beauty of this site and the wonderful people populating it. Loads of information from a very knowledgeable group plus a lot of fun thrown in for good measure. Just hope you're not squeamish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome aboard. And don't worry about Terry. He may seem normal now but he will get a little weird later.



He's _always_ weird, if not for his odd outfits.....then, he gets really weird when it's full moon!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2014)

Waddaya mean, _I'm_ weird? You need a new mirror, Mr. Muppet ! Oh, hang on though, you wouldn't show up in a mirror, would you ?
BTW, the garage called, and said that your broom stick is ready for collection after it's service ................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 23, 2014)

And that's that Terry, not to be confused with this Terry...

Welcome to the forum!

As you can see, it gets fun here.... especially with egg nog.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2014)

*Don't* mention egg nog! 
It get's Jan going, and he comes over all peculiar. And when _that_ happens, we're in deep trouble .......


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 23, 2014)

My mistake... I was talking about Egg Nog with Bourbon.... I thought Jan preferred Brandy.

So sorry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2014)

Jan will drink anything - except maybe water, printer's ink, or milk shakes. (except on every second Saturday, when he can be seen drinking milk shakes, whilst wearing .... er, maybe not !).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wouldn't say no to a brandy, with a wee touch of brandy in it....

As for the milkshakes, I only drink them on the third Sunday after the Epiphany, or.....when it's the Balsamic Moon, which means surrender, rest and recuperate...and with a bit of adult libations added!

Aaah....I see that it's time for medication again!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2014)

OMG. If you are still here...Welcome to the Forum!

Now, egg-nog me!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome.

Geo


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 24, 2014)

egg nog is getting out of hand...


Tom and Jerrys for everyone!!

And Merry Christmas!


----------



## javlin (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't worry about those to "Nutters" Jan/Terry .Welcome aboard.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## SANCER (Dec 24, 2014)

Dear *Eric*, better late than NEVER !! 

Welcome to this great family of plastic and knowledge in modeling and aviation. 
I am at your orders and happy to share and learn together. 

Feliz Navidad!! 

Luis Carlos
SANCER


----------

